# SSD für Asus eeePC 1000H



## Joel-92 (10. Oktober 2011)

*SSD für Asus eeePC 1000H*

Hallo, lohnt sich eine SSD für das Asus eeePC 1000H Netbook um es etwas zu beschläunigen, da der 1,6 GHz Intel Atom 270 Prozessor doch etwas langsam ist. 
Als SSD hätte ich eine Intel PostVille  "K5" X25-V 40GB. Als Betriebssystem wird Windows 7 Home Premium x86 verwendet. 

Danke.


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Sie da hast, wieso probierst du's nicht aus


----------



## Jimini (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SSD für Asus eeePC 1000H*

Teste vorher am besten erstmal mit einem Benchmark, ob die momentan verbaute Festplatte wirklich einen Flaschenhals darstellt. Wenn hingegen auch noch Chipsatz / CPU die Leistung limitieren, dann würde die SSD nicht sonderlich viel bringen. Oder du baust sie einfach mal testweise ein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Joel-92 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: SSD für Asus eeePC 1000H*



AeroX schrieb:


> Wenn du Sie da hast, wieso probierst du's nicht aus


 
Weil die noch im PC steckt und ich mir für den PC diese SSD kaufen will 2.5" OCZ 60GB Solid 3 SATA 6Gb/s.
Jetzt bin ich am überlegen beide SSDs in den PC oder die OCZ SSD in den PC und die Intel ins Netbook.


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die noch im PC steckt und ich mir für den PC diese SSD kaufen will 2.5" OCZ 60GB Solid 3 SATA 6Gb/s.
> Jetzt bin ich am überlegen beide SSDs in den PC oder die OCZ SSD in den PC und die Intel ins Netbook.



Okay das ist verständlich  
Wie jimini schon sagte, seine Meinung Schließ ich mich an!  

Und wie gesagt ansonsten ausprobieren wenn du dir sowieso ne neue holen willst..


----------

